# Show your suits!!!



## Art Vulpine (Nov 10, 2008)

Have any pictures of you in your fursuit?

Post them here!!!

Sage Fox


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a few pictures of the ones I have worn and worked on:






and






There are others I have worked on by the belong to Zeke and not me.


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Diego117 (Nov 12, 2008)

Those are so cool! I want one so bad! 

I'm totally building a partial one this summer.


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Nov 12, 2008)

>.> i like this pic better ._. lol


----------



## Ataris (Nov 12, 2008)

As am I--my goal is to get a partial over christmas started,


----------



## conejo (Nov 12, 2008)

from halloween photoshoot
costume and suit made by me


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 12, 2008)

I will be creating a partial suit soon too.

All I need is the head and better paws.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 12, 2008)

im really not into this but i think you all look very neat^^
a little funny and weird but still very neat. its some kind of 'funny-awesomeness' i guess^^


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 12, 2008)

DrakonicKnight said:


> >.> i like this pic better ._. lol



Wow....nice choice of colors. The paws look good too.


----------



## Matrices (Nov 12, 2008)

Cathlamet, my newest suit. My boyfriend's suit, Mangle. And my other suit, Beef Jerky.





Beef Jerky and Cathlamet



Cathlamet is a wolf, Mangle is an akita, and Beef Jerky is a husky. I've got more info and tutorials on how I made them on my website, http://www.matrices.net


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 13, 2008)

they look nice, too.
but i have one question that REALLY bothers me ever since i discovered this fandom...
isnt it insanely hot in there...?
during the winter its ok i guess. but in summer? i imagine it like wearing some kind of transportable and rather skintight sauna ^^'''


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 13, 2008)

I know Anthrocon spesifically has "headless rooms" for fursuiters to sit, take off their furry heads and cool off as well as provide bottled water.

I would think that with all that fur, real or not, it would heat up your body.

Especially if regular clothes are added over the suit.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 13, 2008)

yeah, it should be REALLY hot under those. those rooms are a good idea then!
ha, i guess overheating is an acceptable price for looking awesome^^


----------



## shebawolf145 (Nov 13, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> they look nice, too.
> but i have one question that REALLY bothers me ever since i discovered this fandom...
> isnt it insanely hot in there...?
> during the winter its ok i guess. but in summer? i imagine it like wearing some kind of transportable and rather skintight sauna ^^'''



Yes they are very hot...but it kinda depends on the material under the fur too. For my suit I used cardboard for the head (looks ok...but is a heat trap). My suit is just a partial but I still sweat alot.

Now for the pic of my suit hehe


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 14, 2008)

shebawolf145 said:


> Yes they are very hot...but it kinda depends on the material


i thought so, too.
but one thing happens with all kinds of fur: it seals air in it and it reflects your own bodytemperature, thats what makes it hot.
but you look nice, too^^


----------



## malis (Nov 15, 2008)

Not a suit, but ears and paws that I made for Halloween. Haven't sewn anything in years lol.


----------



## Dracemia (Nov 15, 2008)

Hiyah!

I have one,too but It's a cosplay coutume. And It's not a suit

Can I post it ?


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 15, 2008)

Augh! I want a fursuit so bad. Someday...


----------



## PaulShepherd (Nov 15, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> Augh! I want a fursuit so bad. Someday...



Amen! 

A head, paws, feet and a tail are enough for me. I don't think I can stand wearing a whole suit.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 15, 2008)

German-Shepherd said:


> Amen!
> 
> A head, paws, feet and a tail are enough for me. I don't think I can stand wearing a whole suit.



Yeah, I just want a halfsuit. I really like MixedCandy fursuits...


----------



## PaulShepherd (Nov 15, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> Yeah, I just want a halfsuit. I really like MixedCandy fursuits...



 You got a link, to show some pics?

Otherwise I got a link too, to the works of Silent Ravyn. She makes really good ones, and she looks cute in her own fursona's suit. 

Check it out: http://www.foxwolf.ca/fursuits.html


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 15, 2008)

http://mixedcandymascots.com/gallery/main.php

But especially this one, since I'm a calico too:


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Nov 15, 2008)

Run, you guys, it's so ragingly amateur and gaaaay.






I've no idea why my rape face was on under there. My eyes are usually much softer. :/


----------



## PaulShepherd (Nov 15, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> http://mixedcandymascots.com/gallery/main.php
> 
> But especially this one, since I'm a calico too:



Sweet costumes!  I really like the "use-your-own-eyes" heads.


----------



## sashadistan (Nov 15, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> http://mixedcandymascots.com/gallery/main.php
> 
> But especially this one, since I'm a calico too:



That is truely awsome. I assume you dyed the fur yourself or were you insanly lucky to find it??


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 15, 2008)

i agree, that looks really nice! i have the odd desire to touch it 0o


----------



## Maio Maio Tigerman (Nov 15, 2008)

Dracemia said:


> Hiyah!
> 
> I have one,too but It's a cosplay coutume. And It's not a suit
> 
> Can I post it ?


 
i really like those cosplay costumes so i would say yes but i am not everyone.

on another note i love all the fursuits so far i just wish i wasnt still at home so i could get one of my own  (i have paws comeing soon)


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 15, 2008)

sashadistan said:


> That is truely awsome. I assume you dyed the fur yourself or were you insanly lucky to find it??



Ohh, no, that's not me ^^;; That's by the person who I want to get a fursuit done by, (wow the grammar was raep'd there)... I'm not sure how she does patches of fur--I assume sewing different colors together here. I don't have a fursuit yet... but I love this calico, it gives me hope


----------



## PaulShepherd (Nov 15, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> Ohh, no, that's not me ^^;; That's by the person who I want to get a fursuit done by, (wow the grammar was raep'd there)... I'm not sure how she does patches of fur--I assume sewing different colors together here. I don't have a fursuit yet... but I love this calico, it gives me hope



After seeing some work from different people, I have hopes too that I can get to be my fursona soon. Ho man, I can easily imagine myself.... ^^


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 15, 2008)

I know, I'm so excited... but they're expensive. Hard to justify hundreds of dollars for a costume when I'm already working two jobs and drawing on the side just to make ends meet already, lol...


----------



## PaulShepherd (Nov 15, 2008)

I know, that's an investment you'll be willing to make now, but actually can't. 
I would invest in one as soon as I finish college.


----------



## Farquar (Nov 16, 2008)

Tessy! *is none too proud of her*View attachment 6771


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 16, 2008)

Farquar said:


> Tessy! *is none too proud of her*View attachment 6771


you arent prod of it? i think it looks good^^ i wouldnt be able to accomplish something like that...


----------



## Farquar (Nov 17, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> you arent prod of it? i think it looks good^^ i wouldnt be able to accomplish something like that...



Why thank you! ;D XD


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 17, 2008)

Farquar said:


> Why thank you! ;D XD


well its the truth now, isnt it?  ^^ you look rly nice!


----------



## Klickitat (Nov 19, 2008)

My suits:
Kaleetan the polar bear, worn by my boyfriend





My suit, Klickitat the black bear (in her NW Totem costume, with her giant salmon named Beaky)


----------



## Tzolkin (Nov 19, 2008)

This is my first suit. It was more of an experiment than anything else:


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 19, 2008)

they are also very nice^^


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Nov 19, 2008)

Updated pic of my Partial xD new paws RAWR >:3


----------



## nachoboy (Nov 19, 2008)

DrakonicKnight said:


> Updated pic of my Partial xD new paws RAWR >:3



very nice! i really like your fursuit. also, those are definitely some rockin new paws.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 19, 2008)

awesome^^


----------



## Matrices (Nov 19, 2008)

I love Klickitat and Kaleetan. :3
Bear-people are awesome.


----------



## Taekel (Nov 26, 2008)

Once I get some foam, sculpey, FIMO, a new slicker brush, ect. I'll throw mine together and post a few photos.


----------



## Whiskeyfoxtrot (Dec 1, 2008)

soon to be upgraded to version 2.0


----------



## Uro (Dec 1, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> when I'm already working two jobs and drawing on the side just to make ends meet already, lol...



Do you live in carry town or something? lol.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow, Klickitat...I love your bear costume. All the accessories just make it go Zang!


----------



## Defiant (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't have a photobucket or anything to link to other than the site it was made by. Mine was VERY affordable and VERY durable. I have also been told SO many times that I had the cutest suit at the cons I was at. 
www.toonsuits.com 4th down and 3rd from the left. Mine has the grey eyebrows on it now. The white ones made me look like an old man.
    I love my suit , but it's my alter ego. It is everything I am not. I have trouble portraying this character. New art is in the works , then new suit. 
  Nice suits I have seen here. There has ot be more suiters ere?


----------

